# Look.....!



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

many new and exciting things to come in the future... i cant wait...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt for a fresh face.. yeip!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

looking forward to some new staff members.. we need a few good staffers... those interested p.m. me with your info.. thanks..


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey guys, looking for some prices. I will be needing a set for my Katera and I have a buddy that is looking for a set for his Monster. I also will be a few sets for some single cam bows that I will be working on in the near future.
I'm liking the Streak Freak style.
Thanks, Trey


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

huntnhammer said:


> Hey guys, looking for some prices. I will be needing a set for my Katera and I have a buddy that is looking for a set for his Monster. I also will be a few sets for some single cam bows that I will be working on in the near future.
> I'm liking the Streak Freak style.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Trey





... trey ,
any string set for any bow any color/s 80.00 shipped anywhere in the world... 
p.m. sent to ya as well
thanks for your interest in proline strings you wont be dissapointed....


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

still looking for a few good staffers if interested shoot me a p.m.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

i have received a few pm,s keep em coming looking for a few good men


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

still taking staffers applications send me a pm...


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Always a pleasure ordering strings from these people. Keep up the great work.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Always a pleasure ordering strings from these people. Keep up the great work.


thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

received a few more pms.. thanks


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline bowstrings is having a black friday sale check out the link to the thread here...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1629581


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

2 days left on the black friday sale crazy deals that dont come around very often so dont miss out on this one..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

one day left to order your prolines before the sale ends.....
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

sale ends tonight at midnight!!!!! lets keep the orders coming and thanks to all of you have already ordered we do appreciate the opportunity to serve you ..


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

ttt for ya bro


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

sale went amazing thanks for all the orders and the opportunity to serve you..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

a few new things in store for the new year including a few new staffers..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

these would make a great christmas gift for that hard to buy for bowhunter on your list..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

looking for field staffers ...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline strings are the only strings that i will be installing on any of my bows..
YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline bowstrings is having a end of the year sale ........... yes thats right another great sale at proline strings. here is the link to the sale.. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1646464


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

putting the sale back in view!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

the new year is approaching us i cant wait to know what is in store for proline this year...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

for those who applied for staff positions joe is sifting thru the emails and will be letting you know very soon..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

will be listing available colors in the new materials soon..


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

list of colors for the new material coming very soon...will also be announcing new staff members soon


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline is retaking staff applications! joes computer crashed on him and he lost all the emails that were sent to him. so heres the scoop.. please send me your apps directly to MY p.m. box. i will be announcing the new staff lineup in 2 weeks from today which is the 25th on january.. we apolagize for the inconvienience this has caused to those who have submitted apps but please resubmit .
thanks 
forrest


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Cant wait to see all the cool things Proline has in-store for this 2012 season!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

my bad guys multi tasking and messed up on the dates... how about feb 3rd for the deadline... will announce new staff by the 5th of feb...
thanks


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Lets Keep Proline At The TOP Where It Belongs!! :first:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

THOMASBOW1 said:


> Lets Keep Proline At The TOP Where It Belongs!! :first:


ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT For PROLINE!!! Awsome Strings!!! The Only Ones I Will Have On My Bows!! ( YEIP!! ) :RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

send your staff apps to my p.m. box guys.. taking apps until feb 3rd..thanks


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt! Best Strings on AT


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

bowhunter819 said:


> ttt! Best Strings on AT


Yes They Are!!! Shoot The Best!!! PROLINE.....


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

To The Top For PROLINE!!!! *******YEIP!!*******:wink::wink:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Back Up TTT For PROLINE!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

looking for new strings wondering who to order from? well give proline a call and let miss amanda assist you in ordering a set of proline strings. if your not happy with your string set your next set is on me..... its a win win situation


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Lets See Some Pics Of Those New Proline"s On Your Bow!!! Post Up Your Pics....**YEIP**


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt for the best sting set!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

New Year!!! New Strings!!! Order Yours Today!!! 513-259-3738 :wink::wink:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

proline strings are still 80.00 a full set any bow any color/s any material... 
call 513-259-3738 to order if no answer leave a message.. 
forrest


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT For Some AWSOME Strings!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Good Morning


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Proline is where its at!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT For Proline!!! Call>>513-259-3738 Order Yours Today!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Order up guys. Some sweet strings.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

quality and dependability combined into one little package.. proline can make your string set and you will be happy ...


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Once you shoot Proline...You Will NEVER Shoot Anything Else!!! **YEIP!!**:wink::wink:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

If You Have Shot The Rest...Now Shoot The BEST>>PROLINE....Check Them Out ..You won"t Be Dissapointed!!! SWEET STRINGS!!:wink::wink:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Shoot the best.. Shoot Proline!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

did you know proline strings has their own group here on a.t? in your home page below your friends you will see join groups.. you can join us there . 
here is the link directly to the page. not sure if you can join this way or not .http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=154


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Come join us.


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Up TTT For The Best Strings Around!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Best string set on AT


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT For Proline!!!:first::bump:


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

For The Best Strings Around!!! Shoot Prolines!! **YEIP**


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

staff slots are filling up quickly.... if you want a chance, get me your apps before i run out of spots... thanks again and happy shooting.........
reezen11


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

sent you a resume to an email address that I saw on another thread


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Good people here, get the apps in.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

JStrebin said:


> sent you a resume to an email address that I saw on another thread


you have to send your app to me here via p.m...


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

dont be like this guy ... order your proline bowstrings today... 513-259-3738


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great Company To Be A Part Of!!! **YEIP** Shoot The Best!! PROLINE..:wink:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Best strings on AT..who wouldn't want to shoot Proline's


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

When Quality Counts, count on Proline bow strings!! Top International shooters choose Proline. Why not you?? **YEIP!!**


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ithoyts said:


> pm sent


p.m. not received!!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Proline is where its at!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

If you want the best; Do not settle for less!! Go PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Shoot Prolines And see The Difference!!! ( YEIP!! ):thumb::bump2:


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

huntnhammer said:


> Hey guys, looking for some prices. I will be needing a set for my Katera and I have a buddy that is looking for a set for his Monster. I also will be a few sets for some single cam bows that I will be working on in the near future.
> I'm liking the Streak Freak style.
> Thanks, Trey


you will love Proline strings


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Go Proline!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Going Back Up^^^ For My Favorite String Maker!!! Joe Sure Knows How To Build Them!!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

If your Strings are looking worn or you have had them on your bow for over 2 years. It is time to change them! Go with a Brand you can trust like Eric Greggs does! Go Proline!! A step above the rest!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

after you have tried the rest try the best .. call and get yours today. 513-259-3738


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Are you looking for a Great set of Bow strings? Want a special color? Check out Prolines website; www.prolinebowstrings.com. Need help selecting the right set for your bow? Ask one of our friendly staff members or call Amanda @ 513-259-3738. She will be more than happy to answer any questions you may have! Go Pro! Go PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Have a great day


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

mathews xt 600 said:


> Have a great day


You have one also!! With New Proline Strings on your bow and heading to the woods or tourney, it makes for a good day!! PROLINE!! The making of a Good Day!! :wink:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

xs2 color chart coming soon....


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Great, Can not wait to see all the choices for the new XS2 Material Strings. Go PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

New Year..... Time To Get Some New Strings On That Bow!!! Order Yours Today!! 513-259-3738:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

3D Tourneys are starting up and Turkey season is on its way! It is time to check out those Strings and Cables and replace those worn or Stretched strings. Have trouble with peep sight rotation?? Proline carries a warranty against that!! All of Proline Strings and cables are top quality and back that up with Great customer service before and after the sale, you have a winning combo. Go Pro! Go PROLINE!! Call Amanda and Order yours today!! 513-259-3738 **YEIP!!**


----------



## bristeroutdoors (Mar 28, 2010)

Going to have a new set of Prolines on an Alphamax I've set up for 3D, and will be putting a set on a new hunting bow once I decide if I want a new one. lol


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

bristeroutdoors said:


> Going to have a new set of Prolines on an Alphamax I've set up for 3D, and will be putting a set on a new hunting bow once I decide if I want a new one. lol


Great!! Love the Alphamax bows and it will look Sharp with those new Proline Strings on it! What kind of New Bow are you thinking about getting for hunting?? Go PROLINE!! Order Up!! 513-259-3738 :thumbs_up


----------



## bristeroutdoors (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I just pulled the trigger on a CRX 32 on fleabay, so I guess that answers that question!! My budget won't allow a brand new bow right now, so I'll settle for a new-to-me model.  So I WILL be getting another set of Prolines.



Ricky 2feathers said:


> Great!! Love the Alphamax bows and it will look Sharp with those new Proline Strings on it! What kind of New Bow are you thinking about getting for hunting?? Go PROLINE!! Order Up!! 513-259-3738 :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

anyone of the proline staff any good with computers? i need help getting the xs2 color chart in some sort of form that i can post...thanks


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

bristeroutdoors said:


> Well I just pulled the trigger on a CRX 32 on fleabay, so I guess that answers that question!! My budget won't allow a brand new bow right now, so I'll settle for a new-to-me model.  So I WILL be getting another set of Prolines.


Cool! I like the CRX 32 also! Looks like we have the same likes for bows and also Great PROLINE Bow strings!! Can not go wrong with either!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> anyone of the proline staff any good with computers? i need help getting the xs2 color chart in some sort of form that i can post...thanks


Send me a PM and explain what you need. I may be able to help! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ttt for Proline!!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Shoot Prolines & Shoot The BEST!!! **YEIP**:wink:


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Time to get your Strings and Cables replaced?? Replace them with Proline and have the confidence that you are using the best you can get. Tired of Peep Twist, String Seperation or poor quality?? You will not get any of that with Proline! Top of the Line Quality and a warranty to back it up!! Call and order yours today! 513-259-3738! :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Send me a PM and explain what you need. I may be able to help! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


rick your the man.. thanks .


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> rick your the man.. thanks .


Glad to help!! Will have that chart up this evening with all the Great New XS2 Colors available for all to see! PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Sneak peak at the XS2 Color chart from Proline Strings. I am still designing up the Chart for us, but wanted everyone to see these awesome colors for the XS2 Materials! PROLINE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Prolines new XS2 colors are outstanding!!!!
any bow will be a looker with a set of these!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

This is a test to see how the Staff likes this XS2 Color Chart. What do you think?


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> This is a test to see how the Staff likes this XS2 Color Chart. What do you think?


looks good rick maybe we can darken it up a bit?
thanks


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Will do! This was a rough draft for design and will clear it up! With Proline you get the best! **YEIP!!**


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

To the top for the best!!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks Good Ricky...Some Good Color Choices On There!!:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ricky 2feathers is working on the color chart for me.. will be up in the threads soon.. thanks rick!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Can't wait to see the New colors!! Xs2 baby!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Complete XS2 Color Chart coming this evening! I am almost done with it. The great XS2 Materials make this Bow String a cut above the others, like all the Proline Strings and Cables. Top that all off with Great customer service and you get the Best of the Best! Go PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT For My Favorite String Maker!!! PROLINE!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

XS2 Color Chart for all to see. Pick you out a color or colors and order yours today! 513-259-3738! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Better XS2 Color chart! I will get here soon! LOL


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

once you have tried the rest try the best.. try proline bowstrings. if you are not 100% happy with your string i will buy you your next set ! its a win win situation..


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

When your looking to replace your Strings and Cables on your bow and you want the Best! Give Proline a chance to prove to you they are the best you ever shot. Try them and with a 100% Gaurantee, why wouldnt you? Check them out at; www.prolinebowstrings.com or call Amanda and she will be happy to place your order!! 513-259-3738! **YEIP!!**


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Shoot Proline....your bow will thank you!


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, where are the strings made? Rez location says NY but the area code is a southern Ohio number? If i can keep something local I may be more likely to by a product.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

ohiorobp said:


> Just out of curiosity, where are the strings made? Rez location says NY but the area code is a southern Ohio number? If i can keep something local I may be more likely to by a product.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Hello, The Strings are made in Liberty In. Rez Location?? I am guessing you were looking at reezen11's location and he is not the owner! He is our Pro Staff Coordinator. Joe is the owner of Proline bow Strings and is one great Guy. It would be worth it to try Prolines for sure, even if they were not local. They are some of the best people you could meet or do bussiness with. Top of the Line Strings and cables 2nd to none! Give Amanda a call @ 513-259-3738 and she will be happy to answer any questions you may have!!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

What Ricky Said!!! Once You Shoot Prolines You Will Never Go Back To Another String!! **YEIP!!**:wink::wink:


----------



## bristeroutdoors (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Up for the best strings on AT!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Get you new XS2 Material Strings and Cables from Proline! Look at all the great Color choices you have! Get yours today! 315-259-3738!!:thumbs_up


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Good Morning!! When you put a New set of Proline strings and Cables on your bow, you will feel confident in the mornings when you get up to go to the stand for the morning hunt. Confidence in your bow is a must and your bow Strings and cables are a big part of that! Give Proline Strings and Cables a try today and feel that confidence increase! It did for me! PROLINE!! 513-259-3738 :thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Shoot THE BEST!!!! PROLINE!! **YEIP!!** Call>>513-259-3738:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

THOMASBOW1 said:


> Shoot THE BEST!!!! PROLINE!! **YEIP!!** Call>>513-259-3738:thumbs_up


Up we go! **YEIP!!**


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Back up ttt.


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

To The Top!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

I only put the best on my bows! That is why I choose Proline Strings and Cables. No other brand or custom made String has held up like my Prolines. Try some and you will agree! That are the best!! 513-259-3738!! **YEIP!!**


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> I only put the best on my bows! That is why I choose Proline Strings and Cables. No other brand or custom made String has held up like my Prolines. Try some and you will agree! That are the best!! 513-259-3738!! **YEIP!!**


Yes Ricky They Are The BEST!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes they are! I just picked up my New Hoyt Vector 32 I won this year in our local big buck contest and will be ordering New Proline Streak Freaks for it Monday! Can not wait to get them Changed out! Go Pro! Go Proline!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

To be the best you have to shoot the best!!


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Up we go Proliner's!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Try a set of Proline Strings and cables today!! You will not be disappointed!!:thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

If You Have Prolines On Your Bow You Know Your Shooting The BEST!! **YEIP!!**:thumb::first:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Up for the best!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ohiorobp said:


> Just out of curiosity, where are the strings made? Rez location says NY but the area code is a southern Ohio number? If i can keep something local I may be more likely to by a product.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


proline was located in ohio for some time but then relocated to liberty indiana. '
i myself live in ny but like rick said im not the owner...


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Try the best and do not settle for less! Proline!! 513-259-3738! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Shoot the best shoot Proline!


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Shoot THE BEST!!!! PROLINE!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Man there are a lot of String makers to choose from here on AT. A lot of them are good and it makes it hard to pick out which one would be best, Aint it?? How do you know which to go with? Who realy makes the Best? The only way you are realy going to know is by trying them all! That could get costly!! So, first I would just try a set of Prolines on your bow or if you have tried others and are not satisfied they are the best, try a set of Prolines!! Why not try a set today and see for yourself. With Prolines High Quality Standards and Top notch Customer Service, they deserve to be tried out! Eric Greggs, Kenny Lantz and Shane Gillispie believe in Proline Strings and endorse them. Hundreds of Hunters use and Love Proline Strings and Cables. Try some and find out for yourself!! PROLINE!! 513-259-3738!! :thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Like Ricky says try some Prolines & see for yourself why so many people shoot them!! I've been shooting them for 3 years and they perform just as I thought they would...No problems at all..Thats Why I shoot PROLINES...YEIP!!:thumbs_up


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

TTT for ProLine strings


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Once you install a set of Prolines on your bow you will be amazed how well they are made & how easy your bow will tune!!! I have Shot other strings & let me tell you none of them has tuned as easy as my Prolines!! If you want an AWSOME set of strings..You got to get some PROLINE"S **YEIP!!**:wink:


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

tired of peep rotation tired of timing being off all the time? want quality strings and service at proline strings you will find both. give us a call at 513-259-3738 to experience the best in bowstrings... 

YEIP!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

ok folks i am going to sweeten the deal a little bit here.. the next person to order a string set from proline in red and whatever other color will receive a new out of the package red 3/16" titan peep. all you have to do is send me your paypal receipt showing you ordered them...


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

reezen11 said:


> ok folks i am going to sweeten the deal a little bit here.. the next person to order a string set from proline in red and whatever other color will receive a new out of the package red 3/16" titan peep. all you have to do is send me your paypal receipt showing you ordered them...


There you folks! A Free Red Titan peep with a Great Custom Red string from Proline!! What you waiting for!! The Best just got better, with a free peep! 513-259-3738!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

titan peep is no longer available. red string was ordered and invoice sent to me.. thanks for the orders!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats to engineer27 for ordering the red String Set from Proline and getting the Free Titan peep!! Order you some prolines today and be a winner! :thumbs_up


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

reezen11 said:


> titan peep is no longer available. red string was ordered and invoice sent to me.. thanks for the orders!


What a deal!! Someone got an AWSOME set of Proline Strings plus a new Titan peep...I'm sure they wil be very satisfied.I know I would!! I hope they post up some pics when they get them installed...*YEIP!!*


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Proline String is what I choose for all my bows. I love the way they go on and tune real easy. No peep twist, no seperation and my bow stays in tune a lot longer. I have confidence in them with every shot I take! Try some today! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Have a look at the new Xs2 Sting colors and dont be affraid to call Miss. Amanda! Order up


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Order your New Prolines today AT"ERS...They give me the confidence I need when I'm hunting or just shooting with the guys..no peep twist or timing issues...Its the only strings I will have on my bows!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

I was shooting with some friends this past weekend and they were always stopping to adjust their peep as they kept twisting on them. I just kept shooting. They finally asked why I never had to adjust my peep. They will be ordering new Prolines shortly for theirs. I know have confidence when I pull back my bow to shoot, my peep will be perfectly inline! Get you some Prolines today and see why everyone that uses them, swears by them! 513-259-3738! :thumbs_up


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

i hate peep rotation!!! Don't have that problem with Proline


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

I will be ordering a new set of strings soon and was looking at Proline but I am a bit worried that all the posts are from staff shooters. My last set of strings was from an AT maker that had amazing feedback and they turned out to be the worst custom strings I have owned.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I will be ordering a new set of strings soon and was looking at Proline but I am a bit worried that all the posts are from staff shooters. My last set of strings was from an AT maker that had amazing feedback and they turned out to be the worst custom strings I have owned.


To answer you, No not all the posts are from Staff Shooters. Just people that have used them and like them!! 

Prolines are a Great String and Great Company to deal with. Yes, I am a Staff Shooter for Proline but before you just cast my opinion out the door, let me tell you a little about me. I am a Hunter and Tournement 3D Shooter and have shoot bows for over 40+ years. Probably like you! I have used a lot of different String makers in that time. When I did try Prolines, I have never wanted anything else on my bows. Why? Because they ARE the best I have ever used, NO Peep Twist, No String Seperation, Easy setup and tuning of my bows, Stays tuned longer and I have confidence with them. That is from a shooter with 40+ Years experience NOT a Staff Shooters Pimp for Proline! I am also like you and tried some that was suppose to be the best and was very disappointed with them! I liked Proline so much I became a Staff Shooter for them. Not the other way around! They do have a 6 month warranty also, even against Peep Twist. Try some and join me with having the best I have used! I was endorsing Proline before I became a Staff Shooter also! :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

a new color chart is in the works!!!! should be able to give you pretty much any color combo going ... still working on it but hopefully very soon !!!!!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

YEIP!! Sounds great and if we can help you in any way, just PM us and we will be glad to answer any questions you may have! You can also call Amanda @ 513-259-3738 and she will be happy to assist you! PROLINE!


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

Proline!!! Get some


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Just got my New XS2 Material Bow strings in today and will be putting them on my Vector 32 tomorrow! They look Awesome!! Here is a Quick peak at them!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

i should be able to give anyone a idea of color combos.. color chart seems to be ok not the greatest but it will help give you a idea what the colors together will look like


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, Reezen11! Lets try a trial run! I would like to see some Sunset Orange and Blue colored Strings! Thanks!:thumbs_up


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I would love to see black with blue pinstripe and blue with black pinstripe. appreciate it!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Just got the new XS2 Proline Strings on my New Vector 32 I won! They are Cranberry and Flo Green! They went on great and tuned easy! Peep settled in and has not moved and it increased my speed by 5 fps over my stock strings! Very Impressed with them! Thanks Joe!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

i regret to inform you that the color chart i was working on is not going to work at all.. i can not get the colors to come out clear enough to tell what the colors even are... i will continue to try and get a custom color chart up but in the meantime we will continue to use the show off your proline strings thread for colors... again sorry about this but i have not give up yet....


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

We will try and get one together in the future, but for now we have several color charts to help with picking out your colors! If you contact one of us we will try and get you a pic of your color choices! No Promises but we shall try our best for you! You can not go wrong with any String Set from proline when Quality is a issue! Best string I have used in 40+ Years!! Try some today!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Best made string set on Archerytalk!! Order your set today!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Morning bump for the best


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

shoot the best shoot proline strings!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

When you shoot the Best, You do not have to worry about the rest!! With Proline, I have no worries!! GET YOU SOME!! :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

i am working on getting a computer generated color chart going so you can twist colors together and see what it looks like..
waiting for a response from the gentleman who is working on the chart for me... hopefully we can have one made very soon...


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Have you ever bought a New set of strings for your bow and they ended up being Junk!! Could never keep the peep sight alined and fought it evertime you shot! Had to keep retuning your bow because they kept stretching! Serving kept coming loose? Well, with a Great Quality String Set from Proline you will never have to worry about that again!! Ever been to a place were you asked yourself Which do I buy?? One set of Prolines will take that away also! You will know which brand to trust on your bow without a doubt once you use a set of Prolines!! GET YOU SOME!!:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

here is a bcy color chart and a xs2 chart.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

order yourself some new threads from proline today you will thank me and your bow will thank you..


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Back up we go !!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

It is never to early to get your bow ready for this coming deer season and if Turkey hunting, then there is no time like the present to order you some new Quality Strings from Proline!! GET YOU SOME!! :thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

quality at its finest can be found at www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738 .


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Order today!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Proline Strings are the best I have used in 40+ years of bow hunting and shooting and I have used a lot of diferent String makers! I Buy Prolines with confidence, knowing I am getting the best out there! GET YOU SOME!!:thumbs_up


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Another bump for a great company.
Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.

www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

I used to fight with my Peep Sight on just about every String I had on my bows. I then tried a set of Proline Strings and Cables and never have to worry about that again. If that was the only reason I use them that would be good enough, but that is not the case. No String Seperation and my bow is easy and stays in tune much longer with Proline's on them! They also out last my old winners choice strings by double the amount of shoots. So if you want a string you can count on and last a long time, get you some Proline Strings and Cables and you will not be disappointed!! :thumbs_up


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Another bump for a great company. Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.
Want a set of strings that won't creep and stretch when installed, choose ProLine.

www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Another bump for a great company. Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.

www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

If your looking for a Great String at a reasonable price, take a look and order a set of Proline Strings and Cables! Why Proline and not any of the others? Because after 40+ years of shooting and hunting with bows, I have used a lot of different strings and cables on a lot of my bows and found Proline Strings and Cables just a step above the others. I do not worry about my strings anymore! No Peep Sight twist or serving seperation. My bows stay in tune a lot longer and tune a lot faster. Simply, Proline are the best I have used so far!! Try some today!!:thumbs_up


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

looking for quality strings? looking for a reputable maker? looking for a trouble free transaction? looking for a string that wont keep you heading back to the press to get things back in spec? then give proline bowstrings a call. miss amnada will be glad to help you place a order and answer any questions you may have.. 513-259-3738 is the number to call for hassle free quality strings..


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Another bump for a great company. Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.
Want a set of strings that won't creep and stretch when installed, choose ProLine.

www.prolinebowstrings.com
or by calling 513-259-3738


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

colo_dually said:


> Another bump for a great company. Dependable, consistent strings at competitive prices.
> Want a set of strings that won't creep and stretch when installed, choose ProLine.
> 
> www.prolinebowstrings.com
> or by calling 513-259-3738


Right on!!


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

those ordering fro ProLine BowStrings please be sure to specify floating or staic yoke. also if speed nocks are wanted they are a additional 5.00 and also need to be specified.:thumbs_up
thanks for your support.
forrest


----------

